# Decoy trailer



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys, this off season I'm planning on buying a decoy trailer. I was thinking single axle 6x12. Do you guys have any suggestions on what you like in your trailer? Barn doors, ramp door, Side door, v nose, stuff like that or anything you can think of. Thanks guys! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Get a 7x12 because most 6x12 have a low ceiling...if you go 7 wide youll get 6'6 height.


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

Good to know. Where us the best place to look for used trailers? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DuckDynasty (Oct 5, 2012)

If you drive to Elkhart IN to a place called Trailers Midwest they have killer prices. Barn doors unless you have a quad and they usually come with a cargo door. You should be a little over $2000-2500 out the door.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

What I would want...

- extra height 6'6"-7'
- ramp door
- v-nose 
- side door


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks dave

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

FullBody said:


> What I would want...
> 
> - extra height 6'6"-7'
> - ramp door
> ...


V-Nose - It helps a lot on towing it. 

If you can afford a little customization on it, get a wider side door. It makes it easier to carry a few things in and out the side. It should come with interior lighting, if not, you will want that.


----------



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a 6x12 with a side door and a ramp, interior height is 6'1" have around 50 fullbodys and 8 bags of shells plus 7 layouts and no complaints can even fit my king quad in it when I put the plywood shelf in it. I didn't want the added weight of the 7x14 but thats just me, guess you cant go wrong with bigger if you really need it. Oh and yes light on the inside are a plus use them all the time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

x 3 on the light. Makes setup a lot quicker and easier.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Trailers and Tool Sheds are the same, no matter how big you build it you can always uses more.
Heavy trailer maybe a issue depending if you can drive out in the field etc.
V nose will pull easier
Side door, rear pull down ramp for a quad and little trailer that you may have in the future.
One top vent is a good idea so the trailer can breath
I put interior lights plus 4 flood lamps at the back of the trailer for unloading and setting up field spreads.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Renagade Quick Silver makes a nice trailer. I bought this in 2008. Its 18 ft. U do lose space on the inside with the v nose. But we use it for camping, toy hauler and a trailer recently to move my Bro. It has air, sleep 4. I use propane for heat and cooking. I stay at the farm all fall on the weekends. so a little comfort is nice.I put a quad and 4x7 trailer inside and use it to haul decoys out.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

boomstick said:


> Renagade Quick Silver makes a nice trailer. I bought this in 2008. Its 18 ft. U do lose space on the inside with the v nose. But we use it for camping, toy hauler and a trailer recently to move my Bro. It has air, sleep 4. I use propane for heat and cooking. I stay at the farm all fall on the weekends. so a little comfort is nice.I put a quad and 4x7 trailer inside and use it to haul decoys out.


VERY nice setup!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

My dream trailer within reason: 

A 6 x 6 1/2 x 12 single axle vee nose. 
Cargo doors no ramp doors. Ramp doors seem to always get the crap beat out of them with corn stalks, rocks etc. when they are open, no matter how careful you are. 

1 side door opening with built in shelve units in the front vee part of trailer.

Side selves for slotted bags and slots for blinds on the other side. 

Open floor plan down the middle to access anything in the trailer.

Minimum of a 15" radial tire with extra heavy duty springs.

Easily accessible full size spare tire. 

Several 12 volt led lights in the interior of the trailer with a charging station for any battery operated accessories ie: mojos, flash lights video equipment etc. 
Possibly a small Honda type generator. 

PS: Flat black paint stickers...........................LOL 

Also you should think about adding a roof vent. I found this to be essential when you are on a long hunt out of state when it is a wet hunt or raining a lot all your stuff sets inside the trailer and it gets nasty smelling after 4 or 5 days into a 10 day hunt. Having the vent will help to keep the moisture from accumulating on your cargo. But make sure you keep the vent closed when running dry gravel roads! If you don't all you cargo will be covered in gravel road dust! Dust + moisture = a muddy mess!  

Smoke


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks FullBody.

Heres a little creature comfort to look at. A buddy put me on to this. He runs his camper on solar power. Ran into a coverter and then into 2 marine deep cycle batterys. U can run inside lights and make a pot of java! Hot plates and microwave eat up the power. But if used when u wake up, it should recharge during day light hours! I should have it completed this spring!


----------



## Tarponman (Nov 20, 2007)

I like Smoke's trailer except I would get torsion axle.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

I love seeing how guys setup their trailers. I am a nerd like that.

I like what I have and how its setup but it's cool to see new ideas. So post more pics! 

I'm sure it will help the OP decide on what he wants as well.


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

I love looking on the decoy trailer forum some sweet trailers on there. Full body keep an eye out on some used trailers for me 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Boomstick how much dose a trailer like that run. That would be perfect for me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

T.J. said:


> Boomstick how much dose a trailer like that run. That would be perfect for me.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I just looked on line. The 18-22 footers are 16-23g's.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Never mind!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

shooterutting said:


> I got some toll on truck bed liner I'm putting on the floor.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yea I would go with restore...Made for wood and concrete...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Restore-...Exterior-Coating-49010/202533129#.UVIOhResiSo


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Had a buddy put that on his old crappy deck, I was very impressed with the outcome. It's defiantly on the "to buy" list for future projects.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

run a 6 x12' v-nose

interior lighting
side door
barns in the back.

personal opinion: ramps are a PITA. 
- more $$
- gotta uncork the whole ramp to get to anything back there vs. one barn door
- take up too much real estate when you want to access items
- ramps can get slick 
-loading /unloading gear is just more difficult; manuever around cables,ramp
vs barn door you're buddies right there to pitch to, doors fold flush to sides...

and it's just as easy to drop removeable ATV ramps off the back, then fire them out of the way.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Branta said:


> run a 6 x12' v-nose
> 
> interior lighting
> side door
> ...


Branta-Disagree

Not more money, if they are, the dealer is lying to you. Bought mine factory direct and thought the same.

Not sure what you mean by uncork? But if if I were to have a 6x12 a barn door means jumping in and out, that means banging my head on the inside because the general height of the inside is shorter than a 7' wide.

No sure about real estate, its a flat door just like barn doors.

Easier to have guys up and down a ramp then one guy sitting there with his thumb in his butt, grab and go.

Not slippery when you use restore

If the dealer is charging you a price for increase on a ramp door isn't that the difference in ramps? And wouldn't ramps be another thing to store?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Branta said:


> run a 6 x12' v-nose
> 
> interior lighting
> side door
> ...


That's good to know. Next time ur up at the farm with me, we'll hand u the decoys, and well ride out!! LOL


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

We run a 24'. With a quad/4x8 trailer inside to run out gear! We never run the whole rig out in the field. It is a little big but when we travel it's nice to pack heavy and bring some boats and water stuff! 



"StinkFinger"


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the bed liner should work out good. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> We run a 24'. With a quad/4x8 trailer inside to run out gear! We never run the whole rig out in the field. It is a little big but when we travel it's nice to pack heavy and bring some boats and water stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> "StinkFinger"


Ummm... that's the most organized hunting trailer I've seen in my life. Great job to you and your hunting partners. I'm jealous! Now, can you come organize my tackle box? :lol:


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> We run a 24'. With a quad/4x8 trailer inside to run out gear! We never run the whole rig out in the field. It is a little big but when we travel it's nice to pack heavy and bring some boats and water stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> "StinkFinger"


That's pretty ******* sweet!:thumbup:


----------



## wreck 'em (Sep 13, 2009)

rentalrider said:


> Ummm... that's the most organized hunting trailer I've seen in my life. Great job to you and your hunting partners. I'm jealous! Now, can you come organize my tackle box? :lol:


 
LOL. From a guy that has been called OCD more than once, I am impressed! I of course assume that each decoy is labled and has their own defined spot in the trailer!?!

Very nice. Clearly you guys value your investment and put forth the effort to preserve the gear you use.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice trailer setup Mike! 


Bedliner looks like a it should work Andrew, nice work.


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks hook 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

Now Im going to wire some flood lights and make some shelves that will fold down. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

Installed my decoy racks today. I wanted them to fold down so I can haul other stuff in the off season. What do you guys think. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Love the folding table Idea. If I could make a suggestion... Make these strong enough to support people. I used my utility trailer to camp in for weekend long hunting adventures. Loved doing this. Pull the atv or whatever out and sleep on these "bunks" once dec's are out. Either way though looks like you have an awesome setup. Congrats!


----------



## shooterutting (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks. All my buddies said the look like bunks too! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

shooterutting said:


> Thanks. All my buddies said the look like bunks too!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Looks great!
Build the strong enough and they will work! My buddies set up!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

